# Recomendations



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Just looking for some insight on some drinks to try. I would like to expand my knowledge on non-mixed drinks, for instance I have been on a bourbon kick lately, so if anyone has any suggestions on a good bourbon please chime in. I would also like to try other things, so feel free to throw your two cents in.

Thanks guys.

LT :gn


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Give Ron Zacapa Rum (23 yr) a try, it's delicious and hard to beat with cigars.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Give Ron Zacapa Rum (23 yr) a try, it's delicious and hard to beat with cigars.


Ditto. I'm enjoying it right now with an Ashton VSG.

Doc


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Try the Macallan 12 scotch.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Try the Macallan 12 scotch.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.


:tpd: 

Or if you can aquire it at a decent price.. the *Macallan 25*


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Give Ron Zacapa Rum (23 yr) a try, it's delicious and hard to beat with cigars.


I'd have to recommend Zacapa as well. I had it for the first time at a cigar tasting last week. It was the only rum that I could stomach straight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Blanton's single barrel, followed by Woodford Reserve.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

Evan William's single barrel bourbon
Baker's bourbon


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Washington State Kirsch (cherry brandy) is incredible. If you can't find any from Wash, go for Swiss and then French.

What about the Congac??? Must also be under "other".


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Dang i forgot about Congac... I guess most of the others will probably be voting congac....

LT :gn


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Or tequila. Tequila has a bad rap as a "getting trashed taking shots" drink, but the finer tequilas taste fantastic straight. Herradura Anejo goes down smooth, but tastes spicy. Even a fairly cheap Anejo such as Sauza Anejo can be interesting. The Sauza Anejo is ~$20 a bottle, and has hints of brown sugar on the aroma. Just make sure you get Anejo ("aged"), otherwise you probably won't want to be sipping it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Try the Macallan 12 scotch.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.





vic_c said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Or if you can aquire it at a decent price.. the *Macallan 25*


Or...if your budget is in the middle, the Macallan 18. 
They are all good. But some's gooder than others. :al


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Vintage Port!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Dang i forgot about Congac... I guess most of the others will probably be voting congac....
> 
> LT :gn


Yeah, cognac is fine stuff. I've only had a couple, but they were XOs and good quality. Make sure you get something smooth.

I've also heard that Black Maple Hill bourbon is good. They have a 21 yr old that is highly rated.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Cognac and port.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Just bought a bottle of 12 year Dalmore Scotch, anyone familliar with that? It seems like it is not quite as smooth as the Woodford Reserve... But still excelent with a nice apple aroma. 

I am lucky enough to live 2 miles south of Patrick AFB, so i get the stuff at discounted rates (the dalmore was 32 bucks... is that real good?) 

Well thanks for all the advice and keep it coming!

LT :gn


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

pinokio said:


> Vintage Port!


Pinokio is right on about good ports. Heck, even moderately priced ports go well with cigars. Since they're not as strong as whiskey, etc. you can enjoy more with a bigger cigar.
If you want to go with something stronger, I recommend Tullamore Dew irish whiskey. Smooth and priced right.:u


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Vintage Port!


:tpd: 
YEAH! my favorite

but the vote was for "best best straight liquor"
:al :al


----------

